# Reviews on the Remington SPR210???



## MnPheasantGuy (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone have one of these? I've been thinking about one of these because:
1. Its light and feels good to shoulder
2. its affordable

I just wanted to see if it was a good gun. I heard the single trigger is heavy. Is the 220 better because of the double trigger?


----------

